# Travelling in Sweden



## 98094 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, we are travelling to Sweden in late july in my 6m MH. Will be staying near Stockholm for about 4-5 days. Attending a wedding in Sigtuna and I have heard that there is a campsite in Sigtuna. It is owned by a camping club. Has anyone stayed in this campsite? Also has anyone any tips for travelling to and around Sweden. We are going via Hull - Rotterdam with P&O. From what I see Sweden is not the most visited place by campers. We have travelled to France, Switerland, Spain and Andorra over that past two years visiting Paris, Barcelona, Geneva and Bern. Have a good bit of info on same.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Very much enjoyed our two week session in Sweden some years ago.

It was Spring BH so probably a bit quieter than you will experience.

We went out and back via Gothenburg, and did a big circle up as far as Orsa.

Campsites were all good, and (self catering) was somewhat cheaper than we expected, with Supermarket prices being reasonable.

I would strongly recommend you visit Stockholm, which is a much underrated (not by those in the know) city. The Vaasa museum beats the Mary Rose hands up.

While we were there, the Swedish sites were running their own system, and the normal camping carnet didn't apply. The 'Swedish Camping Card' was virtually obligatory, but you could buy at your first stop. I think I read recently that this still applied.

The Swedes like the outdoor life, and all sites, and most public parks, had barbecue pits scattered around. We found the meat bought in supermarkets very good (my wife has vegetarian tendencies), on research after returning, we found that local legislation means it is preservative free.

If you drink, take your alcohol in. You get EU allowances, and though prices weren't prohibitive when we were there, anything above around 2% (including beer) can only be bought in the state monopoly shops, which can be a bit difficult.

Eating out was relatively expensive, but good vallue can be had from the lunchtime Dagensrett, set menu.

We hope to go back!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

despite not having an extensive _official_ motorhome infrastructure like France or Germany I would consider Sweden as one of the most motorhome-friendly countries in Europe!

Suitable spots for wild camping are numerous, as are places where you can dump waste water or get fresh water. Details see in my FAQ about Wild Camping in Sweden

People are very open and friendly to motorhomers, security level is very high (except maybe in the vicinity of the major urban agglomerations), and for those who prefer sites there are numerous relatively inexpensive and well-equipped camp sites.

The "Camping Card Scandinavia" itsself can be ordered free-of-charge via Internet under www.camping.se, while the validity sticker can be purchased at your first stay on a camp site.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

